# Transliteraton: Shaima



## nn.om

Hello =]

Can you do me a favour, please? I just want to know if the word "Shaima" coincidently means something bad (or anything) in Korean. If not, does it remind you of any other Korean word? 


Shaima is a name given to Arab girls, and it means something like "noble woman." It's the name I gave to the main character of my novel I'm working on at the moment. It has Korean characters, as I said in my last thread here. I wonder if I should change that name to another Arabic name that a Korean wouldn't find it funny or whatever.

Thank you^^


----------



## AKoreanUser

샤마 or 샤이마 No it doesn't and also doesn't remind me any other Korean word.


----------



## nn.om

AKoreanUser said:


> 샤마 or 샤이마 No it doesn't and also doesn't remind me any other Korean word.


 
Thank you very much, AKoreanUser =]


----------

